# Suttle got me going again- PART 4 of the never ending series JEFF o VS CONNIE



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5803799/ I like Gary Busey


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh this just keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!! Very funny stuff!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, this "series" is hilarious, and apparently turning into an epidemic.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

- love connie calling him Eff

- shutz hund

- roscoe p coltrane .... do you want me to thump your skull

- who will bring me my telephone book

- butter face

- whiney the pooo

- I will bite your armpit

- lol dildo comment

- mondio we don't tolerate this behaviour

- squeek and hold

- MO ron


geez too many funny quotes had to keep this open to hit on all the finer points


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice Work Tim, that was fun to watch :smile:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

OK I'll bite :razz:

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5804765/


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh God...I'm friggin dying here!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Tim, one thing I noticed is you forgot to add that all SAR trainers are fat ugly women...however, I love the "You're as funny as hemmorhoids"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"squeek and hold"




Oh no! I missed that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> OK I'll bite :razz:


Sorry I missed something very obvious on that last one.

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5804863/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey Tim, one thing I noticed is you forgot to add that all SAR trainers are fat ugly women...however, I love the "You're as funny as hemmorhoids"


Believe me it was on my mind. 

Gerry, where did Jeff get that super hero bite suit LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey Tim, one thing I noticed is you forgot to add that all SAR trainers are fat ugly women...however, I love the "You're as funny as hemmorhoids"


You have to love Jeff's honesty. I do


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You have to love Jeff's honesty. I do


Honesty? Maybe but sometimes it's just his own sense of reality. Ribbit.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, go ahead michelle and post some pics of a SAR club. Better yet, lets see a video as well of your dogs doing some sort of training. This is, after all a working dog forum, and I am pretty sure that dog de bordeaus really are not in that catagory. I think that they are somewhat like bandogs, only worse, as I have seen bandogs work at some sort of level.

That is my reality, and since you don't have the stones to post your waffle iron dog actually working, I guess it is back to shut up time for you.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This is, after all a working dog forum, and I am pretty sure that dog de bordeaus really are not in that catagory. I think that they are somewhat like bandogs, only worse, as I have seen bandogs work at some sort of level.


Was my dog the waffle iron or Michelle's? Couldn't have been mine, she doesn't work and everyone here knows that. That's why I decided to change breeds and ultimately how I found my way to this forum.  :-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry, someone said you posted something.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

So you take that much interest in what I do or say eh? Good to hear that. I'm the one that said I posted something. I also said that it wasn't worth looking at but if someone wanted to see her they could check it out. Anyone not interested obviously wouldn't bother noticing my posts or looking at the video for that matter.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry, you posted something somewhere else.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What?? Nevermind. I'm bored with this. See ya around...


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Huh why did my name come up with SAR and dog de bordeus? Have you been hitting the bottle Jeff? [-X


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, go ahead michelle and post some pics of a SAR club. Better yet, lets see a video as well of your dogs doing some sort of training. This is, after all a working dog forum, and I am pretty sure that dog de bordeaus really are not in that catagory. I think that they are somewhat like bandogs, only worse, as I have seen bandogs work at some sort of level.
> 
> That is my reality, and since you don't have the stones to post your waffle iron dog actually working, I guess it is back to shut up time for you.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



LOL...damn, look what I started...=D>


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Sorry I missed something very obvious on that last one.
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5804863/


VERY funny, Gerry! LOVE the bite suit and cammo cup. The razberry at the end was perfect!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> VERY funny, Gerry! LOVE the bite suit and cammo cup. The razberry at the end was perfect!


It's Cameo, you're probably too young to remember him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7Kp_TapA4


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say to all of you on both sides: "way to go!" It has
been awhile since I laughed so hard... 
AG


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's Cameo, you're probably too young to remember him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7Kp_TapA4


WWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFF]
Boy am I glad the 80's are over. That was really gay LOL


----------

